# Catalan Cream



## jrod62 (Jun 2, 2012)

Made this for desert for our Anniversary Steak dinner. Here a link to the steak post I did on it .

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...dinner-updated-with-more-pictures#post_817287

*here is  the Ingredients for the custard:*

1 quart whole milk                       1 cinnamon stick

1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract        3 strips of lemon zest

12 egg yolks                                1-1/4 cups sugar

3 tablespoons cornstarch            2 tablespoons honey 

seperated the egg white and yolks








egg yolks ,sugar , cornstarch and honey







milk ,cinnamon vanilla and lemon zest simmer for 10 minutes. then slowly pour this into the egg yolks mixture.







then bring the mixture to a boil then simmer for 3 minutes.







put it in a (small) cast iron skillet . then put in frig for 3 + hours







heat up a 2nd skillet on the hot coals







this is what it looks like after 3 hours in the frig.







put sugar on top. ( next time will add a lot more sugar)







here the fun part. have a glove that won't melt when you grab the pan out the the hot coals.

don't use the glove I have on . it will start to melt. smoke was coming from the pan and the glove.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











this is what happen when heat hits the sugar. lot of smoke.







like I said.  LOTS OF SMOKE !!!!.







only leave it on for a few seconds, don't want to burn the sugar. just long enough to caramelize







need to put more surgar on top next time.

thanks for looking.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks great and I'm going to have to make this! I love creme brulee. How hard was it to clean the bottom of the hot skillet?


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 2, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Looks great and I'm going to have to make this! I love creme brulee. How hard was it to clean the bottom of the hot skillet?


you have to clean the bottom of the skillet ???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





that part not so much fun.


----------



## hps6607 (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks  good
 On the to do list


----------



## miamirick (Jun 3, 2012)

that looks great and easy to make   it must have been hard not to down it in one sitting!


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 3, 2012)

miamirick said:


> that looks great and easy to make   it must have been hard not to down it in one sitting!


most of it was gone right away.


----------



## moikel (Jun 3, 2012)

I have only ever blowtorched them that hot skillet looks like it worked a treat.


----------

